# home depot



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I was at the hd last night and I saw three fifty amp murray gfi breakers. Opened and then resealed with a standard 50 amp two pole. My guess is someone made a few returns for some extra profit. They should have some one halfway competent to do returns.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Just like the panel I bought that had several KO's removed. Both 2" on top and bottom and a few 1/2" and 3/4". I know what happened. It was a lug panel and the HO did not realize he needed a main until he was almost done. I should have checked it before I bought it, as the box was re-taped. They did give me a $50.00 credit though.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

If you buy at a supply house this is not likely to happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

True, but some items are just way cheaper at hd for example I needed a QO panel and breaker last week. 24 space single phase and eight QO 20's and a QO 70, HD only had a QO 12/24 space panel and I did not want that so I went to the supply house that I know of that supplies Square D. Order what needed 8 20's 1 2 pole 70 and the 24/30 main lug indoor panel. I sat there with a hundread ready to pay and he says something like 245 with tax! He was going to charge me 15 bucks for each QO 20 and 44 for the 70. The panel was 90 bucks. I am not allowed in that supply house any more. I did not with hold my feelings, before I ordered I told him I was a small two man shop without an account and paying in cash but still asked for good prices as I am a licensed contractor. The small panel at hd was 30 bucks and the breakers were 6.50. To top it all off I had to get the panel, and it was another 20 for the cover. I was so ffukking pissssed. Same with wire, as a small time company know one will give me good prices on wire. In fact a lot of the supply houses will rape you first chance they get. Another example stopped to get some stuff at a Walters wholesale house were I am in the computer and after checking by receipt later I learned I paid 50 bucks for 50 mc connectors.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen where people have swapped high-dollar devices with low-end stuff before they check out.

I need, say, a 4-way decora switch, so in a pinch I go to Big Orange. Pull one off the shelf, and look at it before I get to the register. Inside is a SP switch. Someone switched them and got a 4-way, paid for the SP. 

I used to work retail, and we had a name for these people. Yes, I know you're thinking _theif_, but we called them _professional customers_.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't been very impressed with the local supply houses. I too have gotten a panel from menards though that had every knockout in the top punched out. Then they acted like I was the one who did it. The supply house on the other hand tried to charge me 20 bucks for a spinner phillips screwdriver. Fat chance. I got it for 7 at home depot. Also have been screwed on emt fittings before. And don't get me started on the anchor kits at the supply house. On the other hand I'm not able to buy siemen's panels at the hd or menards around here. Make new friends but keep the old I guess.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I was at the hd last night and I saw three fifty amp murray gfi breakers. Opened and then resealed with a standard 50 amp two pole. My guess is someone made a few returns for some extra profit. They should have some one halfway competent to do returns.


They do.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe .75 instead.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> If you buy at a supply house this is not likely to happen. :thumbsup:


I agree.

Been out of the loop for a while, however I doubt if things have changed much. In dealing with a bonified electrical supply house you receive service before and after the sale, a fixture and switchgear quotations department (their help will many times get you a job), application engineers certifiable advice on lighting, gear, the latest technology; jobsite delivery, and sometimes you must even consume their coffee, donuts, and lunch (but always check their invoices).

Try that at the 'box'. "You have to see Juan, think he is down in the paint department, aisle 56".

In exchange for the supply house service you must do a few things:

1 - Meet the manager, and establish credit. BS with him every so often, as well as with your inside salesman. They do not bite, most of them.

2 - Keep current.

3 - And, if you really, really must, go out for a day on his chartered boat. Used to hate it when that happened!

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> They should have some one halfway competent to do returns.


They do, problem is sometimes you get the other half.


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw someone returning paint one day, they opened each can to check.....they said people use the paint, refill the cans with water and return them.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Joefixit2 said:


> I saw someone returning paint one day, they opened each can to check.....they said people use the paint, refill the cans with water and return them.


Oh man…that is just plain bad. Unfortunately, weasels and scum bags that do stuff like that are part of a continuously growing section of society that thinks they are entitled to something for nothing.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> They do, problem is sometimes you get the other half.


 
The competent guy is only there Mon-Fri 8-4, he never gets to meet the "professional" shoppers for returns. They have his schedule down.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

The guy at our local HD told me of a 40 circuit Value pack GE panel that normally is around 130.00 for 60.00 the only thing missing was the outer box and the ground screw. The breakers were even still there.
Chris


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The competent guy is only there Mon-Fri 8-4, he never gets to meet the "professional" shoppers for returns. They have his schedule down.


I am sure that is true, this is the same a-hole who knows enough about electrical to know which copper wire's to steal without getting blown away.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Material costs are a big(er) deal these days. Those of you who install what the boss supplies or sign unpriced tickets at the supply house work in a different world than those of us who have to run things down ourselves.

I'm pretty loyal to a couple of supply houses, but I buy almost all my wire that is #10 or smaller at Homer's or Lowes because the stuff is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper there. So are breakers. And, I never have to rely on the mood of the counter guy or how buddy-buddy we've gotten to get the best pricing. As to the quality of the help, I buy only sealed boxes or check contents before I put stuff in the cart.

The houses seem to forget that there are a number of us that don't do big gear orders very often but are there several times a week all year long and buy significant amounts of material. I don't feel like I ought to have to beg for pricing in a place where even the secretaries know you by name. 

Folks can argue that Homer's sells more NM-B than the supply house and offer better pricing. I doubt that's the case with THHN though - but maybe it is. I've seen several trucks at a time from some of the largest contractors backed up to the dock at Homer's loading up pallets of THHN. I don't care what kind of volume the supply house does, this has GOT to be hurting. Given the environment lately, maybe the houses need to look at pricing policy a bit.:blink:


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree with itsunclebill, the supply houses give away our business because we only buy maybe 40 or 50 thousand a year. I did get a good deal from one supply house, but darned if they don't carry Cooper devices!

They did beat Lowes on wire and breakers, but my local Lowes is suffering some pretty bad price creep, like a cheap car insurance company.


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2008)

Depot is getting creative around here and sealing back up the boxes like new. You cant even tell it was ever opened. If I have to buy there I open everything in the store before I buy.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I bought the panel with the KO's out because the supply house (Graybar) did not have it in stock. So off to HD I went. Just down the road. 200 Amp lug panel, NEMA 1, 40 spaces, main breaker ready, 1-50, 2-30, and 5-20 amp breakers, $98.00. Last one on the shelf. Granted it was a GE. Fortunately they got an order in and I was able to get it replaced the next day, plus the $50.00 credit. Last year I priced wire at Lowes, HD, and two supply houses. Graybar beat all (THHN) by 40%. I was floored as I though the supply house would be more. Graybar told me that they price wire based on the market price for that week or day, I'm not sure which. But they told me to call the day I need it so they could give me a price on the spot, and if I ordered it on the spot, they would hold the price until delivery. Anyone else hear of this? I wonder if it is true, or was the counter guy just blowing smoke? Ps.....Ever try to get hold of a supply house on weekends? I know several smaller contractors that use HD and the other's exclusively for this reason. Nights too.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Ever try to get hold of a supply house on weekends? I know several smaller contractors that use HD and the other's exclusively for this reason. Nights too.


Yep call them all the time 24X7, just like me there is a "opening charge" but this is passed on to the customer.

Ever try to get a 4000 amp fuse from HD?

Each place has it pros and cons. The real con of the big box stores is they take the bread and butter money from the supply houses, which changes the way the supply houses stock material and charge for the same.

But times change and we need to adapt to it.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> Yep call them all the time 24X7, just like me there is a "opening charge" but this is passed on to the customer.
> 
> Ever try to get a 4000 amp fuse from HD?
> 
> ...


Nope, never did . . . but then again, there aren't many 4000 amp fuses lurking anywhere near Cocoa, Florida.

I was always smart enough to apprise my supply house that I had an upcoming 'goofy time' outage, and always had two telephone numbers. The men were always accommodating. I do understand the 'emergency situation' scenario. Only had to call on the supply house one time over the years, but they were there for me. Never heard of an "opening charge".

Try that with 'Juan in the box, aisle 56'.

Signed - the 'King of Goofy-Hour Scheduled Outages' :jester:

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Nope, never did . . . but then again, there aren't many 4000 amp fuses lurking anywhere near Cocoa, Florida.....


Then again, how many homes (as in Home Depot) are likely to _need_ a 4000a fuse?


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

The crap with the pricing at the supply houses has been going on forever. The good news is that now they have competition on the common stuff. Hey, when my customers can buy the same stuff at their source cheaper than I can at mine........

Well. you get the idea. You guys don't buy all your Ford/Chevy parts at the "supplier" do ya? Didn't think so.

Loyalty only works when it goes both ways


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> ....Hey, when my customers can buy the same stuff at their source cheaper than I can at mine........


You end up with customers who want you to lower your prices.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Now if you need a 4000 amp (and a variety of others) While I just happen to have a few in the shop, there is a price to pay especially on Sunday at 2:00 AM.


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2008)

I was at the big orange yesterday looking for a bath vanity. I am not really happy how they are " hard selling " electrical work services. They had signs all over the darn place offering to replace everything from light fixtures to your service. I also had a salesman ask if I needed a ceiling fan installed. I dont really want to continue to buy from a place who is now trying to take my business. Anyone have any idea what they are charging for the work??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Slider said:


> I was at the big orange yesterday looking for a bath vanity. I am not really happy how they are " hard selling " electrical work services. They had signs all over the darn place offering to replace everything from light fixtures to your service. I also had a salesman ask if I needed a ceiling fan installed. I dont really want to continue to buy from a place who is now trying to take my business. Anyone have any idea what they are charging for the work??


I don't know what they charge, but they only pay a set price for a given installation. They don't care what the poor slob who signed up to do HD installs has to do to git-'er-done. A ceiling fan install pays the same whether he can simply swap the fans out, or must add wiring and a fan-rated box (none of which HD supplies, of course!) and crawl around the attic for 3 hours.

This is how I combat people who say, "Well, Home Depot can do it for $xx." I respond with "The person they send out is only going to get paid so much to do the job. He's not going to be interested in doing the best job, just the quickest."


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I
> This is how I combat people who say, "Well, Home Depot can do it for $xx." I respond with "The person they send out is only going to get paid so much to do the job. _He's not going to be interested in doing the best job, just the quickest."[/_quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

KayJay said:


> Unfortunately, for many residential customers, that is good enough.
> Since their mentality is that electrician “A” is the same as electrician “B” and we all do things the same way, this justifies the bottom line approach in their minds.
> I’m really starting to think that many potential customers erroneously believe that electrical contractors are similar to car salesman. Somehow perceiving that we all sell the same product and services and it is just a matter of shopping around to find the lowest price, thinking that this is the one who is "screwing" them the least.


Then those are the customers you spent the least amount of time on. If they don't 'get it' the first time, don't spend any more time with them. Thank them for the opportunity, and move on.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Brian John, I agree with you about special parts. I know HD does not carry contactors or overloads, stuff like that. And I too have had them open off hours at a premium which I also passed on.
The sales manger for Graybar (local) is a good friend of mine and we have discussed this issue many times. He told me they just cannot buy in the bulk like the big boxes can. That customer service is what drives the company. And in a sense it is true. But if I need a hand full of boxes ect....I just stop by the box and get it. He knows that and he also knows when I need a special part that only they can distribute, I have to go to him.
I have learned how to save BIG bucks without using either. A Square D NEMA 5 contactor at Graybar is about $1500+. I can get the same thing for $650.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

There's a few things that are more expensive at the depot as well, like lamps and ballasts, gfi's and a few dimmers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> There's a few things that are more expensive at the depot as well, like lamps and ballasts, gfi's and a few dimmers.


Bulk 'contractor packages' are another ploy. I saw some R30s in HD one time. A pair for $2.99 or a box of 12 for $18.99.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's true 480 and its 4 bucks for a par 40, I was buying them at hd for a while now I am getting par 30 for less than 2 bucks each. Costco acutally sells lamps for cheaper than home cheapo.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Every penny counts these days, every time I see a sign that says take or leave a penny.....I take em, for gas money!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I view the depot as a necessary evil, I deal with them when they are the lowest price as long as I know exactly what the product is that I am buying.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Home Depot is closing lots of stores in my area. I don't know why or what is going on. But there are big sales going on in the ones that are closing.

Many times I've had customers look over the bill and catch things that would be cheaper at a big box. I tell them mine are contractor quality, and the big box's are seconds.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Quote; "Many times I've had customers look over the bill and catch things that would be cheaper at a big box. I tell them mine are contractor quality, and the big box's are seconds".

Gotta love this guy.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote; "Many times I've had customers look over the bill and catch things that would be cheaper at a big box. I tell them mine are contractor quality, and the big box's are seconds".

What other stories do you tell customers.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Quote;What other stories do you tell customers.


I've got some great ones to explain why my prices are lower than the competition. But those are trade secrets. :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

ipc_78 said:


> Try this site http://www.thehardwarecity.com/ for some good deals . I found it very good.


I guess that's an interesting first post. Welcome to the board, glad you introed yourself.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

one time we purchased a QO panel from the H.D. and got it back to the job to install and opened the box , pulled the panel out of the box to only find a tub with no bus bar , no cover just some telephone books.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

calimurray said:


> one time we purchased a QO panel from the H.D. and got it back to the job to install and opened the box , pulled the panel out of the box to only find a tub with no bus bar , no cover just some telephone books.


Now that would be irritating to say the least. Inspecting the goods before leaving the store seems to be a requirement now days. If one is going to buy at big boxes.


----------



## preacher (Mar 15, 2008)

Get the facts right. Home Depot uses our company for electrical work and we set the price on all installs. Home Depot does not set our price. We are a very reputable company and employ only licensed electricians, are bonded and carry 2 million dollars of contractors liability insurance. By the way, we work for Sears and Lowe's as well and do literally thousands of installs for H.D. It took me over 3 years to get this contract, they had hundreds of E/C's after it. Why do people hate when others succeed? Hard work and an impeccable reputation are cornerstones of my company. H.D has been very good to us.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

good for you preacher!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Who is it exactly that needs to get there fact straight?


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

preacher said:


> Get the facts right. Home Depot uses our company for electrical work and we set the price on all installs. Home Depot does not set our price. We are a very reputable company and employ only licensed electricians, are bonded and carry 2 million dollars of contractors liability insurance. By the way, we work for Sears and Lowe's as well and do literally thousands of installs for H.D. It took me over 3 years to get this contract, they had hundreds of E/C's after it. Why do people hate when others succeed? Hard work and an impeccable reputation are cornerstones of my company. H.D has been very good to us.


Good for you preacher. That sounds great. Now if only you could station one of your trained people inside the store to keep HD from handing out wrong and dangerous information to gullible DIY people.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

In AZ, Home Depot opened up HD Supply (electrical supplier). They bought an existing business (Essco).

The started by changing one of their existing HD stores to HD Supply and still sold (most) everything, specializing in contractor sales. They ended up going to straight electrical.

Anyone else have an HD Supply?

I still love the Home Depot. Only a small percentage of our materials come from there but when you need something quick or you need some building materials or hardware to go along with your install, they can't be beat.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is a quick story about why HD (and others) is a joke for regular purchasing. 

I was there yesterday. I realized I needed some more silicone at the last minute. I also needed RG6 coax cable.
HD had a 500' spool (yuk!) for $46. I passed on it and went to the supply house 1/4 mile away. 
The supply house has my regular 1000' payout box.........for $57!

Yeah, the big box stores are sooooo much cheaper than the supply house. 

Don't get me wrong. If I was no where near a supply house and needed that cable, I'd gladly pay the $35 difference, but to pay that $35 voluntarily you'd be nuts. And this is just ONE example.
I have found the only thing that is reliably cheaper in those stores is 12/2 & 14/2 NM cable.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Um, yeah, Preacher, who are you directing this post to? It's kind of out of no where. Especially after 2+ months.


----------



## preacher (Mar 15, 2008)

*Home Depot*

I was just responding to the post stating that HD sets the price and the E/C has to live with it. I don't get on here often and didn't realize the post was old. Sorry, my only intent was to set the record straight. I agree HD is not a place of great knowledge and should not be giving advice. I hear it all the time.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Could we start a post on what were paying for certain things. You know to keep our suppliers in check. I freaked out recently when I finally found a place to sell me gfi's for 5 bucks each. Walters which is a big supply house here will rip me off every chance they get.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Anyone else have an HD Supply?


They've been in Charlotte for a while now. There are a few supply houses around here and they bought out the biggest one with the most locations.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I was at the hd last night and I saw three fifty amp murray gfi breakers. Opened and then resealed with a standard 50 amp two pole. My guess is someone made a few returns for some extra profit. They should have some one halfway competent to do returns.


I was at Home Depot 9/06/08 8:30 am,All the g.f.i.s ect. that I looked at were in see though blister packs?Not boxed.


----------



## whiteboyjj (May 4, 2009)

know of anyone hiring right now in california


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

whiteboyjj said:


> know of anyone hiring right now in california


You wanna work at Home Depot??? :blink:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Bulk 'contractor packages' are another ploy. I saw some R30s in HD one time. A pair for $2.99 or a box of 12 for $18.99.


What almost got me once was when I needed some 14-3. I was going to buy the 50 foot roll for $40 something, then I notices that a 250 foot coil was only a one or two dollars more!!!!! WTF?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I buy all my material at dollaramma or at the Everything For a Buck store.. ;-)


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> You wanna work at Home Depot??? :blink:


LO! very funny, but don't laugh, I applied 3 months ago for part time work to like 10 different locations and I got zero calls, and I have a master's license!! ****e. The highly qualified guys, like most us, can make maybe $20 bucks an hour or more, I have heard; there are previous threads detailing rumored wages. Things have picked up for me so that is on the verrrrrry back burner, if not fallen off the stove completely!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> LO! very funny, but don't laugh, I applied 3 months ago for part time work to like 10 different locations and I got zero calls, and I have a master's license!! ****e. The highly qualified guys, like most us, can make maybe $20 bucks an hour or more, I have heard; there are previous threads detailing rumored wages. Things have picked up for me so that is on the verrrrrry back burner, if not fallen off the stove completely!


The $20 deal is real. I just can't find it on their website right now. Maybe they've backed off of it.

Lowe's used to have _Lowe's Pros_, which is a clone.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Lowe's used to have _Lowe's Pros_, which is a clone.


 I belive its online now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I belive its online now.


 
The best I could find is this, at the bottom of their Sales Specialist Page:



> *Other Sales Specialist Positions*
> Add your talents to the growing team of professionals whose specialized expertise in the industry is unparalleled. Become the resident specialty sales expert at your local Lowe’s store in areas as varied as Electrical, Kitchen, Plumbing, Appliances, Flooring, Windows & Walls, Millwork and more.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've never seen it, but an electrician I know works there and he said they moved it to the web site.


----------



## Better Electrician (Apr 6, 2009)

*Home Depot Furniture...*

I bought a 'shelf in a box' at Home Depot once. It was supposed to be oak
colored. When I got home and opened it, it was still wet with black paint
where someone had bought it, painted it and then decided to return it.

They refused to let me return it saying that it was painted.

Very crazy.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Better Electrician said:


> They refused to let me return it saying that it was painted.
> 
> Very crazy.


 I would have been very hot about that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I buy all my material at dollaramma or at the Everything For a Buck store.. ;-)


I buy all my material at yard sales and garage clean outs. I install 1967 material in 2009.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I get all my material from jobs that other contractors have installed. It turns a very good profit.:thumbup: :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I buy all my material at yard sales and garage clean outs. I install 1967 material in 2009.


In accordance to the 1947 NEC, I'm sure.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> In accordance to the 1947 NEC, I'm sure.


No. I wire everything to 1899 standards. One lighting circuit and one receptacle circuit.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

steelersman said:


> What almost got me once was when I needed some 14-3. I was going to buy the 50 foot roll for $40 something, then I notices that a 250 foot coil was only a one or two dollars more!!!!! WTF?!?!?!?!?!


Yeah, that's really common, and it's just as extreme as you said. Just a few dollars difference between the little 50-100' box and the 250' coil.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I used to go to HD a lot but now I just use them for "in a pinch situations". I would much rather send my supply house my business. Even if I can save a few pennies at HD. I have personally had many situations like the origional poster mentioned. Plus i would rather deal with proffesionals that are in the same business as me. Besides, most people at HD wont ask you the little questions like they do at my supply house. One time I was gathering material at my supply house for a 200 amp service upgrade (when I had a brain fart) and asked the counter man for 3 cuts of "2/0" alu @ 35 feet each. The guy scratched his head and said "are you sure about that wire size Tony"? or the time I bought 10 1x4's for a little garage retro fit and just as I was about to leave the counter guy said "I guess you dont need any bulbs". Oh and I'll never forget labor day weekend when my one counter guy located me a 600 amp breaker with just a few phone calls on his own time. Needless to say I gave him a nice tip for that one the following monday.

Sometimes its the little things that count. And your not liable to get that kind of service at HD. And I am starting to notice the more money you spend at the supply house the higher up the todem pole you go.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love Home Depot.

Went to a residential service call @ 9AM today and found a 16 space load center circa 1978 with one feeder/lug burned too bad to repair. Can't see to clearly from this pic but it was bad. The lug just snapped of the degraded plastic backing and repair was impossible.













Went to the Depot (about 25 minutes away) and found a 20 space, 200 amp, mainbreakered panel for $150. It even came with a 230 and 5, 120 breakers. *I thought of this thread and opened the box!!*

$100 service call turned into a $1200 job :thumbup:










The fact that there was a roof AND a scupper dumping water onto the corner of this panel didn't help matters.:jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I love Home Depot.


Me too. :thumbsup:

PS. Nice work John. For real.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

i like how you did it all without popping the meter


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldman said:


> i like how you did it all without popping the meter


I think he did. It looks like he has cardboard over the hole with blue painter's tape holding it on.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think he did. It looks like he has cardboard over the hole with blue painter's tape holding it on.


could be...didn't look like the seal was cut


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I think he did. It looks like he has cardboard over the hole with blue painter's tape holding it on.


Yeah, that's so obvious, even an oldman should be able to see that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldman said:


> could be...didn't look like the seal was cut


He might have his own supply of new one's. Sometimes I jerk them a little bit, cut it flush, then put it back on with the cut end of the wire ever so slightly down inside the tag. I do that if I'm going to be doing work over multiple days, or leaving for lunch, so that I don't waste a new tag every time.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> He might have his own supply of new one's. Sometimes I jerk them a little bit, cut it flush, then put it back on with the cut end of the wire ever so slightly down inside the tag. I do that if I'm going to be doing work over multiple days, or leaving for lunch, so that I don't waste a new tag every time.



Pssshhh..I just cut the darned thing and let it hang. Heck, I drive by live meter multi gang meter sockets that still have the cardboard insert in them. 

Got a few lineman buddies to supply you with new tags? :whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

220, you got $1200 for that??? Nice take. I could never pull that off here. 


About the meter seal. Look at the ring in the first pic and then in the second. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Went to the Depot (about 25 minutes away) and found a 20 space, 200 amp, mainbreakered panel for $150.


You don't have ANY supply houses as close? 

I guess I am lucky that I have several to choose from.
Home Depot and Lowe's are a last resort.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

220--- Why do they use demand meters on residential in your area?


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> He might have his own supply of new one's. Sometimes I jerk them a little bit, cut it flush, then put it back on with the cut end of the wire ever so slightly down inside the tag. I do that if I'm going to be doing work over multiple days, or leaving for lunch, so that I don't waste a new tag every time.


 

Yeah , I can pull the wire out of tags , too. It takes finess. and a set of Klines. Ideals won't work. They don't shut enough. Nothing to it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> 220--- Why do they use demand meters on residential in your area?



I bet you that's a commercial use building.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> Yeah , I can pull the wire out of tags , too. It takes finess. and a set of Klines. Ideals won't work. They don't shut enough. Nothing to it.


BUT... they tattle on you. The leave a white line on the outside of the tag from the stress of the barb straightening out. Had more than one lineman show me that. They teach them to look for that line, but they don't seem to care anyhow. That's why I just pull it out slightly, cut it, then put it back in for appearance's sake. Nothing visible... gotta tug on it to find out.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> could be...didn't look like the seal was cut


I learned how to do that my first week. I had a really good boss/mentor.



































> 220, you got $1200 for that??? Nice take. I could never pull that off here.


 
Really? It took me all day (9am till 2PM) and cost on materials was like $225. 6 hours = $600 and $225 x 2 = $450.

I quoted $1140 plus tax = 1200. It's not like I'm going to retire off it.

To me, a *good* job will result in 200-300 an hour. This is just bread and butter stuff.



> You don't have ANY supply houses as close?


No. Supply houses seem to always be located far away from jobsites. Home depots are everywhere here. There are probably 30 of them. A supply house probably wouldn't have what I needed in stock anyway.

I went to the Depot blind and found exactly what I needed. A 200 amp, outdoor, main breakered, *20 space* load centerl is *not* a normal thing here.



> 220--- Why do they use demand meters on residential in your area?


POCO offers an off peak rate. If you keep demand down between 9AM and 5PM, you get a much better rate.




> I bet you that's a commercial use building


 
What kind of hack would use romex in a commercial building :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

That's cool 220, good work, but you got a 100% markup on material? I go at least 25-30%. If I did that on your take, I'd have made $150-180 an hour...damn, never thought of 100% mark up but it makes sense. I just finished a job rounded up to 30% markup and I made a little over $100 an hour..not great, but like you said, bread and butter. Good work is $150-200 an hour, and NO short-cuts. Everything is emaculate.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Monday cut a tag and the utility guy shows up I explain the emergency and he hands me 18 tags and says "Be sure to replace them"


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet! How soon after you pulled the meter did he show up? I pull those meters all the time, hide the clip like 220 and no big deal, I just don't leave the meter off for too long.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

he walks in as I am pulling the meter and an apprentice is cutting another tag.

We had an apartment with an open neutral, had investigated everything only option was a loose neutral behind the meter (meter stacks).


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

"Doh! Uhm,hello there, Mr. Lineman..."
Those tags ar like gold coins.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

brian john said:


> he walks in as I am pulling the meter and an apprentice is cutting another tag.
> 
> We had an apartment with an open neutral, had investigated everything only option was a loose neutral behind the meter (meter stacks).


Was it?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1900 said:


> Was it?


 
1964 Apartment complex, neutral bus for this one apartment was never bolted to the main bus in the meter stack. Why this place never had issues before is a miracle. In the last 2 months 3 refrigerators 3 microwaves, several TV, radio's, bulbs, furnace control transformers and cards. Another EC had been doing work there but could not resolve the issue and suggested calling my firm.

Found 2 others loose and arcing.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

"Really? It took me all day (9am till 2PM)" 

Dude I am the same way I don't like working over 6 hours either; that's the big plus of working for yourself.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

brian john said:


> 1964 Apartment complex, neutral bus for this one apartment was never bolted to the main bus in the meter stack. Why this place never had issues before is a miracle. In the last 2 months 3 refrigerators 3 microwaves, several TV, radio's, bulbs, furnace control transformers and cards. Another EC had been doing work there but could not resolve the issue and suggested calling my firm.
> 
> Found 2 others loose and arcing.


 
Gotta love that; hopefully you will get the contract now. :thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dude, you *gotta* mark up your material more than 30%.

You have to know what to get, get it, stock it, deliver it, account for it and warranty it.


100% minumum on small stuff like this. No way I am selling a 25 cent plastic nail on box for less thean 2 bucks. 100% on a breaker is only 7 bucks a pole. I round it off to ten on standard breakers. If you only mark up a sp switch 30%, you will spend that money in acccounting alone. Small stuff is a couple bucks ea minimum. Small amounts of wire needs to be marked up sever times also. I am not Home Depot so I don't try and compete with them.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Dude, you *gotta* mark up your material more than 30%.
> 
> You have to know what to get, get it, stock it, deliver it, account for it and warranty it.
> 
> ...


 
Little sh*t is always marked way up, at least 100% but the bigger things, say over 20 bucks, I didn't do it, mostly just following industry standards from what I have read about, but you are SO right; it takes knowledge to know and do what we do and that costs money. I like it, 220, thanks for the wake up call. I got home, looked at my check, compared material, labor, etc. and was not satisfied. I will be from now on. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Gotta love that; hopefully you will get the contract now. :thumbup:


I worked as a sub for the EC.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

brian john said:


> I worked as a sub for the EC.


And you won't cut the throat of the guy who brought you in. Just like we wouldn't.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> What kind of hack would use romex in a commercial building :laughing:


Come to New England and find out.  If installing romex in commercial buildings qualifies you as a hack, there are an awful lot of them around here. 

As for the demand meters, that is interesting. They only use them for commercial accounts around here (as I'm sure they do in most places) but I can see why it would make sense based on where you live.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> If installing romex in commercial buildings qualifies you as a hack, there are an awful lot of them around here


You know I owed you that....right?:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> You know I owed you that....right?:laughing:


Of course. :jester:


----------

